# Live mealworms came dead



## tinothetort (Jun 13, 2022)

Hello! I have a question on mealworms. I normally get mine live from a reptile shop that's a little ways away for my leopard gecko. I was running low on my current supply while on vacation so the person watching him got a cup of live worms from PetSmart in case the other worms ran out. When I came home and opened the PetSmart worms, I found the majority of them were dead (dark brown/black). It's a 500 count and they had been in the fridge for a few days. I'm going to toss out the dead ones, but is it okay to feed the still live worms from that cup, or should I freeze and toss them? 

Also if anyone uses any online shops that ship feeder insects, I'd love to hear recommendations! Thank you!


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 13, 2022)

If it was me, I would not use any of them.


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2022)

tinothetort said:


> Hello! I have a question on mealworms. I normally get mine live from a reptile shop that's a little ways away for my leopard gecko. I was running low on my current supply while on vacation so the person watching him got a cup of live worms from PetSmart in case the other worms ran out. When I came home and opened the PetSmart worms, I found the majority of them were dead (dark brown/black). It's a 500 count and they had been in the fridge for a few days. I'm going to toss out the dead ones, but is it okay to feed the still live worms from that cup, or should I freeze and toss them?
> 
> Also if anyone uses any online shops that ship feeder insects, I'd love to hear recommendations! Thank you!


Mealworms are not a good food source anyway. Use roaches, or crickets of you can't get roaches.


----------



## wellington (Jun 13, 2022)

The live ones would still be fine to feed.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2022)

I always ask the clerk to open the container to check the inhabitants when buying live food from a pet store

Look online for where to buy black soldier fly larva. This is an easy to feed, healthful food item

Also, take a look at the food items for sale at joshsfrogs.com


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 14, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> I always ask the clerk to open the container to check the inhabitants when buying live food from a pet store
> 
> Look online for where to buy black soldier fly larva. This is an easy to feed, healthful food item
> 
> Also, take a look at the food items for sale at joshsfrogs.com


JOSH'S FROGS are great


----------



## tinothetort (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'm going to play it on the safe side and freeze the cup of worms and throw it out later. I usually give him a variety of different feeders and I normally check the cups, too, but I don't think they checked before buying  the PetSmart by my house is all out of feeders for the next few weeks, so it's back to my usual reptile place while I browse online! For now please enjoy some photos of Auggie, my little two-tailed rescue gecko!


----------

